# Colombian Questions



## JBall (Aug 8, 2012)

So we got our Colombian - her name's Diesel - in November and she doesn't seem to have grown at all since we got her. Is this normal?

Also, I can't get her to eat anything other than cooked eggs and every once in a while she will lick melons but won't eat them. She loves eggs but every website that I've looked at says that they need variety of food but we've tried crickets, meal worms, an omnivore mix from the pet store, and grape pieces but she won't eat them. Is this bad? Is there any other foods I could try?

Finally, she lets me pet her and comes to my hand when I put it near her, and she tries to climb up my arm out of her cage but she hasn't allowed me to take her out of her cage since we got her in November so I'm afraid she'll take off if I take her out and I won't be able to get her back into her cage. 

Any suggestions?

This is her when I first got her and she allowed me to hold her and play with her.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

JBall said:


> Any suggestions?



Have you tried raw ground turkey?


----------



## JBall (Aug 8, 2012)

No I haven't. Thanks! I'll have to try that!


----------



## chelvis (Aug 8, 2012)

Many people give in before their reptiles. Do not offer egg for a few weeks, this will get them good and hungry. Egg is not bad for them but its not a complete meal either, you need more calcium and other nutrients that are lacking which could be the reason for the slow/no growth. What kind of set-up are you using (lighting, heating, temp, humidity, cage size etc) a lot of times if a temp is too high or too low or the humidity is off or UV isn't provided right can make a young tegu not eat.


----------



## JBall (Aug 8, 2012)

I put Reptocal supplement on her eggs for extra nutrients. And right now she is in a 55 gallon tank while we work on building her a bigger cage. The tank is at 60% humidity and 90 degrees. We have one 100 watt heat bulb and one 50 watt UV bulb on during the day and then we have a night black light (I don't know the watt) for the night.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 8, 2012)

JBall said:


> I put Reptocal supplement on her eggs for extra nutrients. And right now she is in a 55 gallon tank while we work on building her a bigger cage. The tank is at 60% humidity and 90 degrees. We have one 100 watt heat bulb and one 50 watt UV bulb on during the day and then we have a night black light (I don't know the watt) for the night.



The basking temp needs to be 105-110 degrees. 90 is much too low for them to properly digest and be warm enough in general. (especially considering that the ambient temp should be around 85) Also you need to make sure its a full spectrum uva/uvb heat bulb, only a uvb bulb is not enough. I'd get a self ballasted mercury vapor bulb.

A 100 watt is definitely not strong enough for a 55 gallon tank, or even a 40 gallon tank. You need a 125 watt full spectrum heat bulb most likely. That's what I have for the 36x27x27" hatchling cage I built. Also make sure there's something covering the top, a screen top can't hold enough humidity, but if you've already done something about the screen top or made some sort of other one to make a solid top, then never mind.


----------



## JBall (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, I'll have to go out and get her some better bulbs, and Yeah we have a screen top right now. What other kind of top could be used?


----------



## chelvis (Aug 9, 2012)

All bulbs put out UVA, not all bulbs put out UVB. MVB work great for long distance but you will also need a basking bulb for the most part. 

As for the screen you can keep the screen just drape a towel over 1/2 the tank to help keep the humidity up.


----------



## JBall (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay I put a towel on 1/2 her tank and the humidity is staying up thanks!


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2012)

Like Chelvis said, don't feed for a week or two and than offer something beneficial, rats, roaches, crickets. Don't offer eggs at all, they are a food that will definitely cause a picky eater. Colombians are typically carnivores as well so that could be why he won't touch the fruits. 

It sounds like you don't have a UVB bulb, so make sure to get one ASAP. A tube fluorescent would work great for a 55 and the 100W bulb is plenty for a basking spot. You can raise the basking platform up if needed to get the proper temp. As far as the screen top, a towel will work. Other options are aluminum foil, plywood cut to fit, or plexi glass cut to fit.


----------



## JBall (Aug 9, 2012)

I just picked up a UVB bulb for her and raised her basking logs up closer for more heat. 

And I'll try not feeding her for a week or two and have a couple different foods for her to try to get her to eat. Thanks so much! I'll keep you posted!


----------

